# Black Altolamprologus Calvus?



## NoctuVide (Feb 28, 2011)

So I bought this guy today, and he was sold to me as a black calvus. His color seems to be way off to be a black calvus, looks more like a yellow. So two questions.
1. Is he even a calvus, or is he a compressiceps? He really doesn't have the same body shape that the white calvus I once had did (but then, that one could have been a female), but he does have the pearling on his body which I've never seen on a compressiceps.
2. If he is a calvus, what color is he? 
I'm not that worried as I don't plan on breeding him, but the price i paid for the size he is, I couldn't pass it up.
Sorry for the bad pics but he's still very skittish when I approach the tank.










Without flash, dirty side of the tank... Lol









Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I read.

"These two species can be distinguished by A. compressiceps's greater arched back and shorter body. The spot markings and eye stripes are more distinct on A. calvus."

Based on that, this one is a comp or a hybrid. But I dunno for sure.

Similar to these? Note comps can have pearl marings on the body.
http://www.suephoto.com/index.php/galeria/index/5/251
or
http://media.photobucket.com/image/alto ... 43.jpg?o=1

But getting a real accurate ID? Dunno if thats poss.

You are supposed to be able to tell by if it has scales on the fourhead but I am afraid I can not usually see this even in live fish.
Prob needs sedating and a hand lens to tell?

Yep I think hes a keeper but not a breeder too. :thumb:

No blaim to the seller. Imported comps and calvus seem to often come in wrongly labeled.

All the best James


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

A.Calvus Muzi Goldhead IMO

http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... 174618057a

http://wafishbox.forumotion.com/t4282-f ... -gold-head


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fishy_Cichlid said:


> A.Calvus Muzi Goldhead IMO
> 
> http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... 174618057a
> 
> http://wafishbox.forumotion.com/t4282-f ... -gold-head


Those photos are mainly Altolamprologus compressiceps Muzi ''Gold Head''
Yes?

Hope RAZZO is along soon bet he can explain better than me. :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi James,

My very first reaction, and it was a strong one, is that this is an orange fin comp. I would even go as far as saying "Chaitika." That Chaitika, at least some of mine, have those sparkles on the sides. Those sparkles may have contributed to this fish being miss identified as a calvus. I could see someone who is not too familiar with altolamps looking at those sparkles and thinking them to be Calvus pearls.

I could kinda see some gold in the face. I do have a gold head female that looks more like an orange fin but she doesn't have those sparkles.

Those sparkles nail it for me.

So, definitely a compressiceps and my guess is orange fin and my opinion is a good possibility of a Chaitika orange fin.

Hope that helps 

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Altolamproloogus compressiceps (Chaitika orange fin)



















Strong/dark barring and baring on face and forehead above eyes is pronounced


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

One more thought, a gold head's side fin will be gold whereas the orange fin's side fin will be orange.




























The baring on a gold head is usually not as pronounced as the OP pics - exception when e female gold head is getting aggressive but then they don't usually have the baring over the eyes.

Female gold head - gold extends on the forehead above the eyes without baring









Darkest baring I have ever seen on one of my gold heads and it was during a confrontation









The male gold heads - their baring is very light or almost entirly filled in with darkness









Very light baring on sides and almost no barring on the head


----------



## NoctuVide (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you for the responses everyone. A little bummed as I really want to get some calvus, but that's ok, he's still a big beautiful guy. That'll teach me for jumping the gun at another lfs and not waiting for my regular LFS to get some calvus in.

Razzo, he definitely looks like the Altolamprologus compressiceps Chaitika orange fin. The baring on the face is almost exact as are the colors. Also, love all the pics! :thumb: Altolamps are definitely my favorite fish!


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Def. a Comp. I pull it all the time on a local store which houses yellow Comps at $15 and White or Black Calvus (whichever color the gravel is effects this) at $5.. Everythings a Calvus when I'm buying them. When you see a black Calvus, it'll have a lot more white in it than expected.

How old is that Chaitika? My orange fin is 1/2 that size if I'm not being generous, and 9 months in my care (at least 1 yr old at this point)


----------



## NoctuVide (Feb 28, 2011)

Got some better pics of this compressiceps. Now that it's calmed down and has gotten used to the tank, his/her color has changed. The fish is now the ruler of the tank (as its the largest as well). Still think it's a chiatika orange fin?

I change the background to black and white so that the fish would stand out more. This is with flash.









Without flash next to my mwela orange


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

NoctuVide said:


> ...Still think it's a chiatika orange fin?...


That fish is pale on its sides in that particular photo. Considering all of your photos in this thread - I am sticking with orange fin 

Btw: mwela or chaitika - both are an orange fin.

Russ


----------

